# Aww too cute



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

aww *waves* hello my babies and siblings :lol:


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww so adorable The older ones are little adults now I love the lutino she looks so cuddly!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

On the 4th pic with apricot well thats when she attacked the water when i put it in ha ha
so she a bit wet bless
Just shows how cuddly they are


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Sweet babies


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

lol she looks like she is staring the water down ha ha


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

xoxsarahxox said:


> awww so adorable The older ones are little adults now I love the lutino she looks so cuddly!


They do look grown up dont they and last pic i keep thinking its lucky lol
the lutino is too cuddly


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She didnt know what to do at first but then she had a drink ha ha


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

so cute!!!

Lutino looks so sleepy and cuddly!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is the most cuddly out them all


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

One happy family


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Baby 3 has got my head battered lo with that static noise :wacko: he wont be quiet lol


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

lol awww sounds so sweet


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I picked him up and give him scritches and now he is quiet but beano has started whistling at the top of his lungs lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

not gonna win with the noise are you lol


you already know my favourite  the lutino pearl 

moose has a tsuka face!! he looks angry like hes gonna have some attitude!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He has got little attitude but apricot has the worst lol 

she climbed on my shoulder and then started to nibble on my ear, already got my ears pierced thank you lol


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

awww she certaintly sounds like a character hehe


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

They are lovely!
It's been fun reading about their different personalities developing.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The best calm and relaxed one is the lutino as you can tell by the pic and her flight feathers are fully grown all she needs now is have the courage to fly like baby 1


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

yay be brave little one :lol:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*I wonder what is in the paper today*










*Hello can i have a large pizza please ?*










*Hey look its snowing*










*Just need to stretch*


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

hehe aww there so cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I finally just had the chance to put them up lol well i have seed all over my settee now :wacko:


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

lol we find seed everywhere in the house which is annoying as the birds only have 1 room for flying, who knows lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

my rabbit baby would of ate the seed lol but he doesnt come out of the bedroom anymore
people have trouble getting birds out of the cage where i have trouble getting baby out my bedroom lol


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

_Hey look its snowing_

Oh yeah! My one tiel makes so much powder, I can't imagine how much you must have with 5 chicks all growing in their feathers.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

ahh Lindsey you are just killing me with cuteness here!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats why i put paper down as i clean it and they mess it up again 

i have seed all over it now and i cant clean it up yet since it nearly 2am wow im up at 5 for work :wacko:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So adorable! I don't know how you stand all that cuteness!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I just give them plenty of cuddles


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Ah they are growing up so quickly, the lutino looks like such a sweet heart.


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Aww, I love the second baby! It looks so sweet and cuddly =)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Her and lutino is the most cuddly ones


----------

